# REPRODUCTION PARTS vs. NOS or OEM



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I have had this idea for a topic for about a year now, just never took the time to take some good pics to start it off. 

If you have any opinions on reproduction parts post them in here... good or bad. For example.... 

Reproduction 63-64 Impala door handles look nice on my car, but get an OG one next to a repop and you will trip out on how much thinner the handle is! Its almost half as thick as an original one. And the button is a little different too. Still a good piece, but if you have the time get your originals replated. Its kinda like the difference in a Dayton spinner and a China spinner if you have ever noticed that.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

only repo when I have to.The thing is that MOST " lowriders" build there cars on the "how much" philosiphy.....fuck that,I want it done and done right.Lets talk what kind of repo also,taiwan shit or limited run stuff?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Here are some pics of a 64 Impala hoodlip moulding i took today. One is NOS, one is reproduction. The repops are expensive, but its pretty damn hard to find a nice OG one. I have a repop on my hardtop and its not bad at all, but when you look at it next to the NOS one im going to use on my ragtop, wellllllllll........ you be the judge, lol.

Notice how the end on the NOS piece is nice and clean, the reproduction on the right is kind of pinched and then ground smooth. You can really only see it when the hood is open though...









Reproduction on the left, NOS on the right...









Reproduction on the left, NOS on the right, notice how the depression on the repop rolls down, the original one has a definite bend creating a squared off tip.


















Reproduction on top, NOS on bottom... notice how the bend is really soft on the reproduction, original is crisp.









Here is the same area from a different angle (upside down)...









Here is the same area in the pics above, but from the back side (and upside down)... NOS on the bottom, reproduction on top... i focused on the NOS one on the top pic, focused on the repop on the bottom pic, more pinching and grinding on the repop...


















Here is the point in the center of the hood... this is from the backside and upside down... you can see this part with the hood open, its where you would grab with your fingers to raise the hood. NOS on bottom, reproduction on top.









You can clearly see the difference in color and detail in the emblem. Everything about the original piece is more crisp and defined.

Original on top...








Original on top...








Original on the bottom, notice the little crests...








Reproduction....








Original....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

You have me sold with this Jason, but finding NOS emblems is a job in itself








I'm still getting majority o.g. moldings for my 64 & 63 Imp SS and lucky for me, I am good at and had a job as a metal finisher.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I see it like this.

you finally get your dream car ( in my case a 74 monte) its a little beat some things are missing off or broken off so you go online cause you seen commercials for repops for the car, so you go online looking for some interior trim and you go through their interior section and you cant find it, so you contact them to if they'll make one so you go to all the sites that make repops and end up with nothing. So your like well shit i cant find it what are you gonna do. thats when looking around for same car or different year that has the same interior in you city state or online


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

one thing i didnt like was the new bumpers neing made.they way almost half of an original if not at least 25%less

way thinner and chrome is a bit cheap


NOS stuff is only going to get harder to find so mostly repo wil be the way to go not sure ho many diff mfg of diff rpo parts there are and if any are better than others ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 you must of been staring at your 64 for hours 

big difference


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I like original stuff better myself. It just fits better. i had repop on my 63 on the for the rear horseshoes and damn! They didn't fit at all. :angry:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14515497
> *I like original stuff better myself. It just fits better. i had repop on my 63 on the for the rear horseshoes and damn! They didn't fit at all. :angry:
> *



x2 fit will make a big diffrence especially once you start dealing with bigger items fenders trunklids etc etc. 


i think part of the fun of building a car is hunting down the parts at swap meets online etc. etc.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The real question is: Which pulls more hoes? Thats all that should really matter in the end. (IMO)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do you have NOS or OEM trunk cove moldings to compare to reproduction cove moldings.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14515252
> *one thing i didnt like was the new bumpers neing made.they way almost half of an original if not at least 25%less
> 
> way thinner and chrome is a bit cheap
> ...


I know the 64 repop bumpers arent that nice. I have repops on my hardtop and they are good for the street but thats about it.... the metal is thin, the chrome is cheap, and the seams where the 3 pieces fit together is really bad.... plus bumper gaurds dont fit close enough and require a little trimming to sit right.... but for less than $300 not a bad deal...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 12:34 AM~14515295
> *:0  you must of been staring at your 64 for hours
> 
> big difference
> *


Been staring at one of them for about 13 years, lol. :420:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 19 2009, 10:22 AM~14516530
> *The real question is: Which pulls more hoes? Thats all that should really matter in the end. (IMO)
> *


BAD MOVE! Haha, damn i still think of that shit, lol.

I dont think a hoe is gonna know the difference, probably doesnt know what kind of car it is either. 

This topic is for the connoisseurs of fine American steel who pay attention to detail. :scrutinize: (Damn i feel like i need a cigar in my hand to say that).


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 10:27 AM~14516547
> *do you have NOS or OEM trunk cove moldings to compare to reproduction cove moldings.....
> *


Yea, somewhere...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I just like buying parts cars cuz' you know that the part will fit perfectly. OER(Original Equipment Reproduction) suck ass! The usually never fit right. OEM is koooo but goodluck finding them. Parts cars are the way to go especially when you have an available inventory of over 2500 cars


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2009, 07:15 PM~14514073
> *I have had this idea for a topic for about a year now, just never took the time to take some good pics to start it off.
> 
> If you have any opinions on reproduction parts post them in here... good or bad. For example....
> ...


check it out i got a china adapter can you tell the difference :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14516567
> *I know the 64 repop bumpers arent that nice. I have repops on my hardtop and they are good for the street but thats about it.... the metal is thin, the chrome is cheap, and the seams where the 3 pieces fit together is really bad.... plus bumper gaurds dont fit close enough and require a little trimming to sit right.... but for less than $300 not a bad deal...
> *


exactly 

for street thats what id expect 300 is what it wil cost to plate your own so its a toss up, on a all OG showpeice i wouldnt dare ...

but as stated most of these parts its gona be tough to get OEM NOS

but coming from the world of body work and collision repair in those few years in that feild led me to realize that repop is and seemsl like always will be inferior.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

NOS as my preference and reproduction if the I cant find the part at all. Even when ordering from DixiemonteCarlo depot and G body parts alot of their parts when compared to the OG ones have slite differences.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14516590
> *BAD MOVE! Haha, damn i still think of that shit, lol.
> 
> I dont think a hoe is gonna know the difference, probably doesnt know what kind of car it is either.
> ...


I feel you and agree. 

I still think about that too...thats one we'll never forget as long as we're on LIL. lol


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Matter of fact I just bought the bumper trim for my LS off Ebay, and the top trim is slightly thinner than the bottom trim. I test fitted the trim and it will work but damn I wish I could've found that OG trim in new condition.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 10:27 AM~14516547
> *do you have NOS or OEM trunk cove moldings to compare to reproduction cove moldings.....
> *


Here we go..... 1964 rear mouldings.... original vs reproduction:

The reproduction piece is the one on the car...



























Reproduction is on top...






















































The reproduction on top is slightly longer than the original...









Either get all 3 original pieces, or all 3 reproduction pieces because as you can see if you mix and match they dont line up to well...

Original center piece /original end piece:









Reproduction cneter piece / original end piece:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice pictures...those repop cove moldings suck. ill take picture of repop fender trim i have on the 60. it was creased fresh out the plastic.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

-top MC bumper trim



















--bottom MC bumper trim
NOS Monte Carlo bumper trim


Pics maybe a lil messed up because I was in a rush


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 1 2009, 12:01 PM~14646143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics maybe a lil messed up because I was in a rush but the OG is thicker and has little prongs to fit into the grooves on the bumper as the trim I bought is a sticker type adhesive, and its made by 3M.  I'm wondering if I should add some type of extra adhesive because I don't wont the trim possible coming off after a couple of washes.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Jason,

You always come up w/ great topics....w/ aluminum... try to find an OG piece and take it to a chrome shop w/ a good reputation...have them fix it and reanodize..

I bought some re-pop wheel well mouldings once ..and I noticed the difference! 
I took them back, found some decent OG ones at POMONA.The chrome guy I use... fixed them up real nice! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

any body have experince w/ repop fenders for a 64 ? IM thinking of going this route rather than fix my beaten ones...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

great topic jason


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 2 2009, 01:47 AM~14650372
> *great topic jason
> *


Cosign


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG]http://i25.tinypic.com/29x88ld.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

The top pic is door strap pull for the MC, I tried looking for an OG pair in good shape but I couldn't find them, so I ordered a pair of door strap instead they're
straight, except they hold on by velcro. I was hoping they would be like sleeves and slide on. The next pic is the upper door panel OG with the trim, and the bottom is the one I ordered vinyl. Doesn't have the trim so I was thinking of taking the trim off, and seeing if it would fit on the new panels or just leave them alone.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

These are some seat belts I've had my eye on on Ebay. I was gonna buy new seat belts, but I've decided to keep the OG look with the seat belts. Hopefully if they're still up for sale at the end of August, I can get them, wash them up, and get them dyed navy blue.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

To be honest it depends on the part.
If its something lets say, for the suspension then it really doesn't matter.
With the Chrome it does, but sometimes it may cost you more to re-chrome something, than to buy a repro. For example I went to Denver Bumper and asked them how much to replate my front bumper and they wanted almost $500. A good repro is $250.
I think if the original shit is in good shape try to restore it if not find a repro. Parts cars are good, but you also need to remember that each piece still may vary NOS or repro.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone know if there is a place that could restore the trim on the side quarter window glass? I've only been able to find the left side OG quarter glass NOS for a Monte carlo. If I could get the trim restored hopefully could cut some costs.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for a good topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 1 2009, 05:04 PM~14648229
> *any body have experince w/ repop fenders for a 64 ? IM thinking of going this route rather than fix my beaten ones...
> *


honestly u probably be better off finding a pair used. 64 is pretty common.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Been dealing alot with repops and OEM parts lately. For most part i am going to stick to using OEM parts. Fitment is so much nicer and its fun having to hunt for decent parts to restore :biggrin: 

<----- Check the avi :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 18 2009, 09:43 PM~14514247
> *only repo when I have to.The thing is that MOST " lowriders" build there cars on the "how much" philosiphy.....fuck that,I want it done and done right.Lets talk what kind of repo also,taiwan shit or limited run stuff?
> *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 11 2009, 08:22 PM~15326747
> *Been dealing alot with repops and OEM parts lately. For most part i am going to stick to using OEM parts. Fitment is so much nicer and its fun having to hunt for decent parts to restore :biggrin:
> 
> <----- Check the avi :cheesy:
> *


Yeah the hunt for OEM parts is alot of fun and challenging. Theres two rare parts I've been looking for one is the pillar trim for a Monte Carlo LS t-top, and the interior lights near the rear deck. Here's a pic of the t-top trim I'm talking about I found of google. The trim I need is circled. I'll take pics of the interior lights when I get off work.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14674400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What do you guys suggest about the trim around the rear windows on a MC? Is there a way to restore it?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo this topic is sweet!

I'm gonna post some MAJOR differences between NOS OG sheet metal and Reproduction stuff.


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

TTT SWEET TOPIC


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sweet topic, I am having a blast going to the various junkyards finding rare parts for my 79 mc. Just picked this up today...window motor was blown so I had to remove the window to get to the screws and remove the trim. It was raining but that didn't stop me. It looks really good, just a few minor dings and needs to be re plated. It looks like very much similar to the door strip on other g-bodies, like a regal for example. Some say I'm anal or too critical, when thinking about interchanging parts. But would it be frowned upon if I find a cherry trim in better condition from a Regal or Cutlass. NOS would be awesome, but chances of finding it are slim.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

great topic, cant wait to see the differences in the sheet metal SHIMMY SHABBY was mentioning


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 14 2009, 04:15 AM~15351379
> *Sweet topic, I am having a blast going to the various junkyards finding rare parts for my 79 mc.  Just picked this up today...window motor was blown so I had to remove the window to get to the screws and remove the trim.  It was raining but that didn't stop me.  It looks really good, just a few minor dings and needs to be re plated.  It looks like very much similar to the door strip on other g-bodies, like a regal for example.  Some say I'm anal or too critical, when thinking about interchanging parts.  But would it be frowned upon if I find a cherry trim in better condition from a Regal or Cutlass.  NOS would be awesome, but chances of finding it are slim.
> 
> 
> ...


I think dixie montecarlo depot has the window trim strips, but I can't remember if its OEM or repro.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's some sheet metal differences. This is a trunk floor for a 63/64 Impala. This is the back area where the trunk floor meets up with the tail light pockets and quarter panel. The reproduction floor I have pictured is a Goodmark floor. I'm not sure what the Dynacorn looks like.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I had to make these pieces in order for my trunk floor to work properly. I had to cut the area out of my reproduction floor and put the pieces I made into place. I haven't finished it yet, but as you can imagine it was a ton of work and a pain in the ass for something so silly that could have been stamped into the repo floor. 

I wouldn't mide seeing some pictures of a dynacorn floor.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's another part of that trunk floor that doesn't exist. There is a concave hump in the back part of the floor underneath the trunk latch in the OEM floor. Unfortunately in the pics I had to cut most of it out to save my trunk latch, but you'll get the idea. 

Well in the repo floor that hump is not even stamped! It's gone! I am thinking it was in the OEM floor possibly for a power trunk option. Maybe it wasn't for Chevrolet but maybe for Olds or Buick? Regardless the hump isn't there. The trunk latch still fits into place luckily. 

Have a look.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I ordered I interior trunk kit in black (like the Grand National interior trunk kit) for the MC since they didn't come from the factory like that. Hopefully it'll provide that OG look for the back. Imma take some pics of my trunk and the kit when I get home from work.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Interior Kit came into today!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pics of the trunk the carpet kit is going in


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14674400
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Just won this trim off Ebay!!! OEM too Imma send it to get polished at the chrome shop. :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15330996
> *Yeah the hunt for OEM parts is alot of fun and challenging.  Theres two rare parts I've been looking for one is the pillar trim for a Monte Carlo LS t-top, and the interior lights near the rear deck. Here's a pic of the t-top trim I'm talking about  I found of google. The trim I need is circled. I'll take pics of the interior lights when I get off work.
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, those are a bitch to find. I finally found the complete set for $30 off another website.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Same as the pic above, but this molding is right behind the T-tops.
















This molding sits up near the top of the A-pillar. The molding thats connected below it also is different.

And last but not least the B-pillar moldings. THEY ARE DIFFERENT from the regular hardtop gbodys' B-pillar moldings.
















Hell, now I'm on a scavenger hunt for a o.g. T-top gbody headliner board.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

repop T-top bags








OEM T-top bags








*note all have the gm stamped into the leather and on some but not all, the fisher body stamp too.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 26 2009, 09:20 PM~15474872
> *repop T-top bags
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! I like the OG ones might have to see if I can find some. If I remember right Dixiemontecarlodepot.com has some.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 26 2009, 09:06 PM~15474648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Check ebay I've seen them on there


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been looking this trim for a t-top forever, this and some working courtesy lights. The other trim around the t-tops that you posted is str8 on my MC, Imma prolly just take it off and send it of but the B-pillar trim on my t-top has some dents in it. :angry:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/78-88-Monte...top-ABS-Plastic Headliner_W0QQitemZ350254662523QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518cce037b

should be the link for a t-top headliner


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910+Oct 27 2009, 02:20 AM~15475890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the foam flimsy oem one only, I've seen the aftermarket ones too but I wanna stay o.g.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 27 2009, 02:06 AM~15475631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well, its a stainless steel piece, so all you gotta do is knock the dents out, sand it down some and polish the shit out of it.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

good topic Jason. wish i would have known about it when i was putting my 64 together with some repop shit. what a fuckin headache. wasn't in the budget to redo original tho. ttt


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 27 2009, 01:59 AM~15478404
> *well, its a stainless steel piece, so all you gotta do is knock the dents out, sand it down some and polish the shit out of it.
> *


Imma prolly just end up pulling off all the the rest of the trim and send it along with the 10 Pc MC LS body chrome to the shop. Gotta Find a shop in NC though


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

since the topic had come up about repop panels, i'll tell you about one of mine. I had an old lady take out the ass end of my 63. well the body shop ordered a repop quarter skin and guess what! It was missing the top body line, where it's groved in. that to me is sad. that the repop didn't even keep a factory body line.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Reproduction Floor Mats Came in today. When I bought my MC it didn't come with the original floor mats, it came with none so I grabbed some old ones at a detail I used to work at to hold me off.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 28 2009, 03:30 PM~15493968
> *since the topic had come up about repop panels, i'll tell you about one of mine. I had an old lady take out the ass end of my 63. well the body shop ordered a repop quarter skin and guess what! It was missing the top body line, where it's groved in. that to me is sad. that the repop didn't even keep a factory body line.
> *



i've heard there are 2 kinds, and the ones made in taiwan are actually the ones to use? can anybody confirm this?


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Some t-top courtesy lights I picked up.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

My billet pedal kit came in also. I'm going with an OG stock upgraded interior. Billet steering wheel and hub will be next with trunk mirror kit for x-mas, and hopefully a Dakota digital with my income tax.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

REPOP STUFF SUCKS!BUT WHAT DO YOU DO.I HAVE EVEN SEEN DIFFERANCE ON PARTS THAT ARE SUPPOST TO LINE THAT DONT FROM DIFFRENT SUPPLIERS. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i dont like the lack of recessed area for the gas door to sit flush in the repop 1/4 panel on my 62. i'd be better off cutting it out, and putting the OG metal area back in, than beating the new metal to death to give it a couple of 90 degree bends it doesnt have the metal in the right places to make up for it. where the fuck is QC when you need them. 

oh, and you can mail order a 63/64 , when the hell are they gonna get a few more years some love???

i went thru hell to get a wheelhouse to fit. now i gotta add about 7/16" of metal to the trunk floor to get it to meet up with the wheelhouse. 

if you had to build a car from all re-pops, you wouldnt hardly be able to put the damn thing together !...

and be happy with your trunk floor metal, it came with a LOT more than my 62's did when it meets the rear brace. (which they dont make for 62 yet) i gotta fill in a lot of that metal and triangulate it to meet the quarter panel 1/4" further away than stock...

but i'm not bitter


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

oh yeah... Danchuk is SHIT. had a set of 57 wiper escutcheons and they didnt fit at all . had the originals plated and good to go.


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

The original is most probably better, but that isnt the whole reason for reproduction is to be able save? I can see its a very good quality reproduced part, so I wouldnt mind.It looks the same!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15586126
> *i've heard there are 2 kinds, and the ones made in taiwan are actually the ones to use?  can anybody confirm this?
> *


I have heard there is two kinds too. But I can't remember which is the better to use


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they say the black 1s are taiwans wich they say are better and the other lightmetal ones are the chinas i guess


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Any feedback on Classic Industries sheet metal? I am gonna need to replace the lower rear quarters on my '64.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK ALL THEM GUYS GOT THE SAME PRODUCT, BECAUSE YOU SEE THE SAME BLACK ONES AND THE OTHER KIND


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 10 2010, 08:56 AM~16570390
> *Any feedback on Classic Industries sheet metal? I am gonna need to replace the lower rear quarters on my '64.
> *


Yeah go with Restoration World. You won't need to pay that much on shipping.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I notice this very same thing on all the repop sheet metal parts. The lines aren't the same. They are not as crisp.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Anybody got a NOS or original hood split molding for a '64 Impala that can be compared to a reproduction hood split molding? I bought a super nice one off of eBay for a great price and the guy said it was an original part. This is the part number that was posted in the description. 
Manufacturer Part Number:	3845278


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 4 2010, 09:33 AM~17694478
> *Anybody got a NOS or original hood split molding for a '64 Impala that can be compared to a reproduction hood split molding? I bought a super nice one off of eBay for a great price and the guy said it was an original part. This is the part number that was posted in the description.
> Manufacturer Part Number:	3845278
> *


I do have one of each, but i would have to dig em out to get pics. If youre just wanting to make sure the one you got is OG and not repro, thats easy... post a pic of the bottom of it and ill let you know. The little sliding studs are completely different on the repops.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 6 2009, 08:52 PM~15586126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bare metal panels are from USA/Canada. black sheet metal comes from taiwan/china/etc/etc. the shit from overseas has to be coated or it will rust during transport.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

repop parts mostly suck.



AMERICAN made emblems are nice, especially Trim Parts, but a lot of it is being imported and its not as good. MOST retailers will LIE and say they are selling the real shit, when in reality THEY ARE JUST BUYING WHAT IS CHEAPEST AND SELLING IT FOR THE SAME PRICE, WITHOUT GIVING A FUCK ABOUT QUALITY.


PUI interior = GARBAGE.


63 cove moldings are probably one of the worst repop parts made, except for the 64 non-ss coves. 99% of repop trim is GARBAGE.




if its your dream car and your not in a rush, but ORIGINAL PARTS. sometimes its not more expensive, its just a matter of finding the parts, but they are out there.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

how many 64 owners bought a repop hood molding that the blue bowtie turned purple the first day in the sun???????????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 4 2010, 11:33 PM~17700489
> *how many 64 owners bought a repop hood molding that the blue bowtie turned purple the first day in the sun???????????
> *


Well i didnt exactly buy it........................ but i have a few. :biggrin: 

I just sent the 2 repop hoodlips to CA last week or i could show a pic of the cheap emblems that turn purple, next to a trim parts repop (pretty nice piece) next to an NOS emblem. Actually i think i posted some pics when i started this topic of a repop hoodlip with the emblem that turns purple next to a NOS hoodlip.... that repop was still a virgin, never seen the sun. :happysad:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2010, 01:45 AM~17700582
> *Well i didnt exactly buy it........................ but i have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> I just sent the 2 repop hoodlips to CA last week or i could show a pic of the cheap emblems that turn purple, next to a trim parts repop (pretty nice piece) next to an NOS emblem. Actually i think i posted some pics when i started this topic of a repop hoodlip with the emblem that turns purple next to a NOS hoodlip.... that repop was still a virgin, never seen the sun.  :happysad:
> *


i always "heard" that a lot of Trim Parts machines and molds were original GM stuff. if i can remember right, i think the owner/founder of trim parts used to work for GM.



they are definitely an exception to the repop market, unless your waiting for a back order.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2010, 01:45 AM~17700582
> *Well i didnt exactly buy it........................ but i have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:18 PM~17700386
> *I do have one of each, but i would have to dig em out to get pics. If youre just wanting to make sure the one you got is OG and not repro, thats easy... post a pic of the bottom of it and ill let you know. The little sliding studs are completely different on the repops.
> *


Oh, I found out it was a OER repop from Classic Industries. Still not a bad buy for a near perfect repop hood split molding for $34, if I had ordered it form CL, I woulda been out of $119 plus s&h. Still gotta hunt down an og one tho.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 8 2010, 01:20 PM~17728280
> *Oh, I found out it was a OER repop from Classic Industries. Still not a bad buy for a near perfect repop hood split molding for $34, if I had ordered it form CL, I woulda been out of $119 plus s&h.  Still gotta hunt down an og one tho.
> *


$34??? Cant beat it wit a dookie stick.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

What about suspension bushings?Should i get them from a restoration company or my local auto parts store?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jun 26 2010, 08:55 AM~17891707
> *What about suspension bushings?Should i get them from a restoration company or my local auto parts store?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


those "restoration companies" buy their suspension parts from the local parts store.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17732494
> *$34??? Cant beat it wit a dookie stick.
> *


where exactly where can someone find a DOOKIE STICK?



would an aftermarket 64 impala hood molding classify as a dookie stick?? :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2010, 12:57 PM~17892519
> *where exactly where can someone find a DOOKIE STICK?
> would an aftermarket 64 impala hood molding classify as a dookie stick??  :cheesy:
> *


YOU INTERESTED?


**** :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 26 2010, 04:53 PM~17893670
> *YOU INTERESTED?
> **** :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


in he ass


:boink: :boink:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Anybody know how the 64 side mouldings fit and look?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17700582
> *Well i didnt exactly buy it........................ but i have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> I just sent the 2 repop hoodlips to CA last week or i could show a pic of the cheap emblems that turn purple, next to a trim parts repop (pretty nice piece) next to an NOS emblem. Actually i think i posted some pics when i started this topic of a repop hoodlip with the emblem that turns purple next to a NOS hoodlip.... that repop was still a virgin, never seen the sun.  :happysad:
> *


Sell me one cheap :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 12:33 AM~17700489
> *how many 64 owners bought a repop hood molding that the blue bowtie turned purple the first day in the sun???????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

can anyone chime in on how the full floor repops for a 64 impala fit? trying to fiure out who to buy it from


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shavedmax said:


> can anyone chime in on how the full floor repops for a 64 impala fit? trying to fiure out who to buy it from


THE FIT IS DECENT. DON'T MATTER WHERE U BUY THEM, ONLY MADE BY ONE COMPANY. TRY FINDING A DEALER THAT U CAN DRIVE TO AND PICK UP. THEY GOTTA BE SHIPPED VIA TRUCK FREIGHT AND THAT'S EXPENSIVE.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

so who makes the best repop parts or do they all come from the same place????


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> THE FIT IS DECENT. DON'T MATTER WHERE U BUY THEM, ONLY MADE BY ONE COMPANY. TRY FINDING A DEALER THAT U CAN DRIVE TO AND PICK UP. THEY GOTTA BE SHIPPED VIA TRUCK FREIGHT AND THAT'S EXPENSIVE.


someone has the dynacorn ones on ebay for 1050 shipped. best price i could find. i just didnt want to get then and theyre crap to work with. it would be great to find a 4 door parts car, but in NY theyre all going to be rusted out


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I seen an Impala built with repo sheet metal and rust away in 8 years from Ocean salt on the coast here in FL and I seen some poor body lines on Repo parts. It took me 3 months to find OG parts but it was well worth the Wait


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

implala66 said:


> so who makes the best repop parts or do they all come from the same place????


they all come from the same place. most repop parts are garbage, but there are a few GREAT exceptions. but bottom line, any company that is selling to the general public as a retailer, are all buying parts from the same manufacturers/distributors. none of the "catalog companies" make parts, they just buy and resell them. Iin most cases there only 1 manufacturer per part, except for emblems, weatherstripping, some interior, wiring and a few odds and ends. 

but if you see sheet metal, coated in the black "e coat" theres not going to be different manufacturers for that part, its all coming from the same place.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Moe Built said:


> I seen an Impala built with repo sheet metal and rust away in 8 years from Ocean salt on the coast here in FL and I seen some poor body lines on Repo parts. It took me 3 months to find OG parts but it was well worth the Wait


the repop sheet metal is NOT what caused it to rust. poor quality primers, incorrect adhesion of primers, etc. as much as i hate repop parts, i know theres no way the actual sheet metal from china is going to rust faster than original sheet metal.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

bought some side mirrors for my 63.. within like 6 months they started pitting :|


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Definatelly i need t get a OG NOS HOOD LIP MOULDING for my 64... i want to remove the repop ASAP!!!
the only repop i have in my car is in the hood lip moulding... will be 100% og.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 really needs to make some damn 59 full rear quarter panel skins lol


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

shavedmax said:


> can anyone chime in on how the full floor repops for a 64 impala fit? trying to fiure out who to buy it from


I bought mine from a shop and picked it up there and didn't pay tax. Putting that thing in went beyond my skills and the metal worker that put it in said it was a bitch and he'd charge more if he ever had to do it again. 

The metal was thinck and braces had good smooth welds.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

On my car I replaced both full quarters, full floor pan, both rockers, full trunk, and upper shelf, bought new doors, and getting new front fenders. Basically my car's body lines will all match up because it's all repo- except the firewall and rear seat back.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

most all the mouldings on my six fo are reproductions, they look nice and shiny but don't fit too great


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

i just ot my floors from hubbards. best price i could find plus free shipping this last week! the metal is nice and thick and the quality looks to be there. only time will tell how tough they are to work with


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> some 1 really needs to make some damn 59 full rear quarter panel skins lol





doubtful they will ever make them, and even if they somehow or another, dynacorn would fuck them up and they wouldnt fit.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

The way I heard it from a metal finisher is that NOS parts are rejects. basically when the car was on the line it was fitted with a part and if that part didnt fit right it was taken off and thrown in a bin and thats where you get your NOS parts. he said that your cars original parts are the best to use because they are fitted for that specific car. he said he went to the Ford assembly line and this is how he knows. I personally prefer the cars original parts and then NOS and only repros when absolutely needed.....heres the article and what he said...

"As a youngster, I visited the Ford plant to see how the 1957 line was built. When they worked on trim, a piece was selected from a bin, briefly examined, and attached to a fender or door. If the piece did not fit correctly or attach easily, it was tossed into a reject bin. There is your NOS part."

http://www.iversonautomotive.com/nos.htm


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> The way I heard it from a metal finisher is that NOS parts are rejects. basically when the car was on the line it was fitted with a part and if that part didnt fit right it was taken off and thrown in a bin and thats where you get your NOS parts. he said that your cars original parts are the best to use because they are fitted for that specific car. he said he went to the Ford assembly line and this is how he knows. I personally prefer the cars original parts and then NOS and only repros when absolutely needed.....heres the article and what he said...
> 
> "As a youngster, I visited the Ford plant to see how the 1957 line was built. When they worked on trim, a piece was selected from a bin, briefly examined, and attached to a fender or door. If the piece did not fit correctly or attach easily, it was tossed into a reject bin. There is your NOS part."
> 
> http://www.iversonautomotive.com/nos.htm



That's the dumbest shit I've read in a while. 

Are you gullible enough to believe that all GM replacement parts were factory rejects? Ohh wait, you believe everything in the bible, so yeah you are a gullible asshole.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> That's the dumbest shit I've read in a while.
> 
> Are you gullible enough to believe that all GM replacement parts were factory rejects? Ohh wait, you believe everything in the bible, so yeah you are a gullible asshole.


I'M GLAD I HAVE THE ABILITY TO PISS YOU OFF EVEN THOUGH I SAY NOTHING DIRECTLY TO YOU AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


YOURE WEAK


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> I'M GLAD I HAVE THE ABILITY TO PISS YOU OFF EVEN THOUGH I SAY NOTHING DIRECTLY TO YOU AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> YOURE WEAK


Lmao


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

God's Son2 said:


> The way I heard it from a metal finisher is that NOS parts are rejects. basically when the car was on the line it was fitted with a part and if that part didnt fit right it was taken off and thrown in a bin and thats where you get your NOS parts. he said that your cars original parts are the best to use because they are fitted for that specific car. he said he went to the Ford assembly line and this is how he knows. I personally prefer the cars original parts and then NOS and only repros when absolutely needed.....heres the article and what he said...
> 
> "As a youngster, I visited the Ford plant to see how the 1957 line was built. When they worked on trim, a piece was selected from a bin, briefly examined, and attached to a fender or door. If the piece did not fit correctly or attach easily, it was tossed into a reject bin. There is your NOS part."
> 
> http://www.iversonautomotive.com/nos.htm


1957 may have been a long time ago, but even for then, the sheer loss of production time and repackaging time doesnt make sense with what you/that guy said. if they have 50 trim pieces on a table, theyre all made at the same place(maybe a different day/time it came from a different manufacturer) i could understand if there was a blemish, maybe, but fitment? tolerances were alot less tight then, trim holes had more room, fenders had shims, etc. now, a piece in a box thats been shoved in a corner, stacked 10 high, stuck in a truck, etc for 50 years isnt going to be pristine, but its usually the better alternative over a used piece or a repop piece.


----------

